# TT Cornwall Weekend.**UPDATE** Jan 2005 LOOK



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm starting to arrange a TT weekend in Kernow early in the new year. My plan is along the following lines.


Meet in the Bristol/Somerset area leaving by about 10am.
Take a cruise over Dartmoor!
Stop for lunch.
Drive on down to the hotel. http://www.mullioncove.com/home.htm
Fantastic location overlooking the sea and at the end of some really great roads with fantastic photo opportunities.
Arrive late afternoon and check in.
Have a group dinner. Good quality food and atmosphere.
The next day after a hearty breakfast leave for photo shoot at Lands End.
Then a blast along the coast road to St Ives. This is possibly the best road in Cornwall.
Then an interesting route home/shopping in Truro. 

I know the owners(privately run) and could possibly negotiate a discount off the already reasonable prices.

Any takers at this time? I mean what an excuse for a blast and your other half will love you for it!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hiya

Yep - sounds good - we'd be interested if we can get a babysitter for the weekend [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds good!!! 

Is it open 2 any1 :? .....don't want to invite myself?

Work around 100hrs a wk  ...so may be a bit of a challenge anyway :!: [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes if your a TT owner or even a former TT owner but still"connected" to the site.

With regard to children whilst they are tolerated at the hotel they don't dine in the main dining room with the adults. :wink:

My wife and I go a couple of times a year to get away from it all. So we'll go anyway. Would be nice if a few couples came along too. No nothing like that!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mullion Cove Hotel, had my wedding reception their 20 years ago. Mullion Golf course (most sourtherly course on mainland GB) is close and is a beautiful course overlooking the sea.

Might be up for this, can drop in at Helston Blue Anchor for some real beer.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

The Blue Anchor eh? I remember having 7 pints of something there when I was 17 years of age. Got home and threw up all over my bedroom. My poor brother had to clear up the mess. Trying to think what the name of there home brewed beer is...escapes me for now.

Vic it's a small world.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ttstu said:


> The Blue Anchor eh? I remember having 7 pints of something there when I was 17 years of age. Got home and threw up all over my bedroom. My poor brother had to clear up the mess. Trying to think what the name of there home brewed beer is...escapes me for now.
> 
> Vic it's a small world.


 [smiley=cheers.gif] Spingo [smiley=cheers.gif]

PS Your not the first and you will not be the last. :wink:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Spingo! Of course, gosh I feel old.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Spooky I'll be 5 minutes down the road from you at Church Cove let me know when you had planned and we will drive over :wink:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm just in the process off negotiating a discount and will advise of a provisional date shortly. :wink:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Right then. I know xmas is looming and therefore it's difficult to plan beyond the new year but you'll be gratefull you did. I have come up with the ideal way to shake off those post xmas blues.

Parts of Cornwall are like a mini IOM TT curcuit!

I have contacted the owners and it looks like the weekend of 22nd January is best. Hotel relatively quiet etc. Have negotiated a 10% discount of the price of all rooms for TT owners. Remember that price includes really good food, and a hearty breakfast. 

http://www.mullioncove.com/home.htm

What I would like to do is put some deposits down? That way they have some commitment and I get an idea of numbers.

At the end of the day there is no deadline for booking but, being the impatient person I am.......

....It really would be nice to have things rolling already. I can honestly reassure you that the hotel, food and scenery will not disappoint. The route I have chosen will also please you. Trust me.

So cummon peeps lets have some names and we can sort out deposits from there. Say a tenner.

I can't wait to see a load of TT's lined up overlooking the Atlantic!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmm interesting first long weekend of 2005 21-25 Jan ,Newcastle not playing at home ,nice long drive,serious thinking time .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just checked my rota and the 22nd is my weekend off 

Sounds a great idea for a night away with the wife

Pencil me in


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Pencil me, in but as I have family connection in the Lizard I more than likely will go down on the Friday night and meet up with you and others on the Saturday Afternoon at the Hotel. Would like accommodation for Saturday night.

As we are so close to the Lizard point it might be worth doing the drive down to the Lizard then on to Lands End (most Southerly and Westerly points of Mainland GB.

PS If any one wants fresh picked Cornish Crab to take back with them this can be arrange.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Extremely sorry to miss this opportunity to make a "Pilgrimage" to the places I love most in the UK...

Don't forget to stop at Polperro (few miles from St.Ives)...where you can find the Museum of Piracy and "The smallest Pub in the UK", cantilevered out off the Cliff...

Many kisses to Somerset....and to Bath especially, where I spent two summers in the '70s...and met the Genesis at their very beginning!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Looking good guys. I'll leave it bit longer and see what other interest is generated.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Stu - as per our chat, looks like we may well be up for this 

Need to get my head round changing some things around to fit, but should be good 

nice one fella 

Will chat more about it on the 20th Nov?
(hint hint )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just looked at the map wow that means 3 night away turns out a bit on the pricey side :?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

A couple of nights in a travel lodge would be worth it though!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rates seem good...Â£100 per couple for the room inc dinner and breakfast ? Yeh put me and Helen down please and keep us advised, thanks Stu.
John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ttstu said:


> A couple of nights in a travel lodge would be worth it though!


Holiday inn express Bristol north Â£40 per night ,do I dont I


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> ttstu said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of nights in a travel lodge would be worth it though!
> ...


course you do!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Will do John.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Shit were off to the Alps on the 28th otherwise we would have been up for this  maybe if it's a success there will be another Stu :?:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> Shit were off to the Alps on the 28th otherwise we would have been up for this  maybe if it's a success there will be another Stu :?:


The 28th is the weekend after this event, you will have plenty of time to recover before going off to the Alps :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

plenty of time but grandma might be getting a tad pissed off with baby sitting :?

Oh yeh and my bank manager has a wanted poster with my fizog on it 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Any update on this meet, deposits etc?


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

not far for me to go!!! 
must try and meet up for the dinner or at least the run out if that is ok!!!

ANT


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Is this event still on?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stu...any news? :? We need to book the event :wink:


----------



## a3derv (Dec 31, 2004)

If its still on would it be open to an audi enthusiast without a TT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As long as its not an A3 with an oil burner :roll:

:wink:


----------



## a3derv (Dec 31, 2004)

Doh!!! Thats me out then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Check with ttstu who started this thread mate, or easier - buy a TT :roll:

We have had non TT entries at these events before but it will be up to him I guess, if it were up to me then I cant see a problem as long as you have 4 wheels and its got 4 rings on the front


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry guys but I've been so busy over xmas that I've only been on the forum once over xmas and forgot to look in the events bit. Let me do some checking with the hotel then it'll be a case of you guys calling the hotel to book your room and then we can organise the route!

I'll be back!

ps No probs with non TT'ers. So long as you're an enthusiast!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I've e-mailed hotel just awaiting reply but 22nd looks ok. Could you all please post here if you are definately going. Hope you all can make it.

Just think of those roads!!!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be going, but as I have family in Helston I will not need accommodation at the Hotel. Will meet up with who ever comes on the Saturday afternoon.

Cheers Vic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Howdy stranger ! Yes deffo Helen and I , off forum for 12 days at London Boat Show from NOW, mob is 07836 230359 if you need a card or other details mate, cheers. :wink:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for reply so far. ttvic you can still dine at the hotel the cost for non-residents is Â£20 from memory.

How about the rest of you?

A3Derv
ANT
T3RBO

You peeps still up for a blast across Dartmoor or is it Exmoor? Then down the coast roads. Go on you know you want to! The other half will love you for it. :?:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes I would like to dine at the hotel on the Saturday Night, do I need to book this?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'll let them know once I've got final numbers. Would you be on your own?

And the rest of you...are you coming?

Wayne??


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Come on boyz don't go quiet on me now!!!


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

The silence is deafening! :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

From the total lack of responce to your last posting ttstu I would assume that this event is now a non event, is this the case?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

It's funny how there was a lot of interest up to the point where I confirmed it was still on. Then it suddenly went quiet. TTotal and Helen are def. in I'm in are you? Will you be dining with Mrs ttvic? Three couples could be a recipe for a good evening. Let me know and I'll contact TTotal.

Cheers


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be dining, but Mrs ttvic will be in Holland so that will be just the one for dinner.
Whats happend to all the others such as NykS5, Alexander John, pas_55, T3RBO, DIRY & ANT.

As I know the area like the back of my hand the drive on Sunday will be awesome, including the 3 mile stright across Goonhilly.

See who ever turns up on the Saturday afternoon.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Sorry were back in Herts now.Was at Church Cove until monday but will not be back down there until next friday :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: The awesome sunday drive might be a bit of a pisser South West Water have got 3 lots of road-works with traffic lights along that road.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry for the delay in answering, but work is still hectic, I am sorry to say I definately can't make the dinner on Saturday, but the run out on Sunday 23, now this could be a little more hopeful depending on time!  I've got a full hotel on the Friday and Saturday. It all depends on the numbers for Sunday lunch :? 
ANT


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

We could make the drive out on sunday what time would you be leaving the hotel and which route :?:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

There is a slight technical hitch Wife's nan to whom she is exceptionally close, age 92, had a stroke yesterday. We're going up to Rugby tomorrow Sunday but depending on events this week any plans could be messed up. I've been dreading this for about 10 yrs.

Really don't know what to do as I don't want to arrange things only to disappoint people. If it were on I would suggest leaving Mullon Cove which would be a great photo opp. at around 11am? Travel in convoy to Lands End (more photos) and blast along the coast road to St. Ives for a beverage and.....

...take it from there.

Alternatively postpone it. :?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

It is with deep regret that I will have to postpone this trip as we will have to visit the hospital again at the weekend. (Think it could be the last trip up) 

The good news is I'm going to book up for ANT's event to compensate. 

TTotal and ttvic please accept my apologies, I hope it hasn't messed you around too much. I guess it was lucky that more of us weren't going although I guess it could have run without me.

Hopefully see you guys in Torquay.

stu


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Stu

Sorry about the reasons why you have had to drop out and fully understand.

So see you in Torquay or Castle coombe if you are doing the Track day.

Vic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame Stu , lets try for another time.

Very sorry to hear about your lady's grandmother.

See you all at Ant's Fantastic Event and also Castle Coombe.

Cheers

John


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your wifes gran stu

it's a shame you've had to cancel as we were going to come on the sunday.

We will most probably do the torquay thing now i will sort this pending my return from the alp's

cheers darren


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Darren, have a look at all the great things happening at Torquay ! See you there....


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks guys. We're def. going back up assuming she lasts that long. Hope to see you all in Torquay. Darren enjoy the skiing.


----------

